# Phân biệt da thật giả đơn giản nhanh nhất



## avocado (17/7/21)

Phân biệt da thật giả đơn giản nhanh nhất Da thật có mùi ngai ngái, còn da giả thì có mùi ni lông hoặc có mùi của chất hóa học (giống mùi nhựa hoặc mùi sơn, xăng thơm)... Trên internet có nhiều bài viết hướng dẫn phân biệt da thật gỉa, sổ bìa da cao cấpTuy nhiên đa phần không đầy đủ hoặc thiếu chính xác. Bài viết sau sẽ giúp bạn dễ dàng phân biệt được da thật da giả cũng như đặc tính của da... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chất liệu giả da thông thường có hai loại chính: simili và PU. Với simili, bạn có thể dễ dàng nhận biết bởi chất liệu này giá rẻ, cứng, được phủ một lớp polyeste trên bề mặt nên rất bóng, thường được may làm hàng chợ. Riêng PU thì sổ bìa da cao cấp hcm dễ gây nhầm lẫn hơn, bởi đây là chất liệu giả da cao cấp, mềm mại gần giống da thật. Tuy nhiên, bản chất PU vẫn là dạng hợp chất tổng hợp nhân tạo nên có thể bong tróc theo thời gian (loại này thường gặp rất nhiều đối với các mặt hàng da trung quốc). - Da thật có mùi ngai ngái, còn da giả thì có mùi ni lông hoặc có mùi của chất hóa học (giống mùi nhựa hoặc mùi sơn, xăng thơm). - Khi hơ lửa sản phẩm da: Nếu là da thật miếng da bị cháy xém và có mùi khét của hợp chất hữu cơ (mùi giống thịt nướng ^^), còn giả da thì vón cục. - Nhỏ một vài giọt nước lên bề mặt da. Nếu là da thật thì sau một vài phút, bạn sẽ thấy vệt nước lan rộng ra, thấm vào da. Da thật luôn hấp thu độ ẩm. (ngoại trừ những loại da đã sử dụng lớp chống thấm cho bề mặt) - Quan sát bằng mắt: bề mặt da thật hơi ráp, có các đường vân của da rất tự nhiên, hoặc có những vết lồi lõm, tùy theo kỹ thuật thuộc và gia công mà bề mặt da sẽ có độ phẳng, mềm… tuy nhiên vẫn còn để lại dấu vết gồ ghề tương đối. Trên bề mặt da thật, nhìn kỹ sẽ có những lỗ chân lông nhỏ, có thể nhìn thấy bằng kính lúp thông thường. Bề mặt da thật không có vết nứt hay vết rạn như da giả. Còn bề mặt da giả thường sẽ láng, trơn tru và bằng phẳng. - Khi dùng ngón tay ấn mạnh lên bề mặt túi, nếu là da thật sẽ để lại vết lõm. Còn với da giả và các chất liệu tổng hợp sẽ không thể có được độ đàn hồi này. - Da thật để một thời gian, màu sẽ bớt đi độ tươi, hơi xỉn. Khi đó, bạn lau sạch và thoa lên một ít kem dưỡng da hoặc xi không màu thì bề mặt sản phẩm da thật sẽ tươi màu và mềm mại ngay. Da giả ít thay đổi màu sắc hoặc ko bị tác động nhiều bởi các loại xi hay kem dưỡng da . - Các sản phẩm da thật nhất là túi xách da bò lúc mới thì cứng, nhưng càng dùng càng mềm. Ví da giả thì sẽ rất nhanh bị khô, rạn nứt. - Da thật khi chưa thành phẩm thường có kích thước nhỏ và có hình dáng theo hình dáng của loài động vật cho ra loại da đó, thường loằn ngoằn và không vuông vứt, da giả thường có kích thước tấm da rất lớn và vuông vứt. - Mặt trong của ví da thật hầu hết nhà sản xuất để trần để thể hiện độ liên kết của da, còn da giả thì có miếng lót, có lớp giấy bìa định hình. Các sản phẩm giả da thường được lót vải hoặc dạng chỉ đan xen nhau được ép mặt sau của da Ghi chú: Đối với một số loại da, hiện nay với kỹ thuật thuộc da cao, các sản phẩm da có thể có những đặc tính khác trên. Ví dụ: - Đối với loại da sơn - bề mặt da được phủ một lớp sơn (lớp sơn này rất bền và không bị bong theo thời gian) khi đốt lên có thể có mùi khét của hóa chất (sơn), khi gạch nhẹ thì da không bị xướt, và ít bị thấm nước. - Đối với Da sáp hoặc da dầu, bề mặt ngoài của da được phủ một lớp sáp/ dầu để bảo vệ da (dưỡng da) giúp da luôn ẩm và không bị khô ráp. loại da này rất dễ bị trầy tuy nhiên. vết trầy sẽ mất hẵn khi dùng xi hoặc kem dưỡng da đánh đều ----> Cuối cùng điều quan trọng nhất để biết chính xác chất lượng Da, bìa da đựng hồ sơchúng ta nên tới trực tiếp cửa hàng hoặc nơi sản xuất sản phẩm đồ da thật (nếu có thể) để xem và thử da một cách tốt nhất, vì trên thực tế chúng ta không thể dùng các phương pháp thử ở trên để thử trực tiếp lên sản phẩm. Sẽ rất khó để một chủ cửa hàng nào đó cho bạn mang sản phẩm làm từ da đốt hoặc các phương pháp thử tương tự... Chúc bạn có được sản phẩm đẹp từ da thật với chất lượng tốt nhất.


----------

